# Arms on coffin jumper mechanism?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

How would I set up the linkage on my coffin jumper for the arms to rise like the one in the video?




Thanks!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Drill a hole in the top of the armature like they did. Attach the arms to the rod that you will run through those holes.
You will need to weld a tab onto that round bar. Set the armature down with the arms at it's side so you can get the correct angle for the tab. You will then run a following bar down to the base. 
As the armature rises the following arm will shorten and the arms will then rise.
I hope I explained it easy enough for members to follow....

-PB


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I got it to work. I only had a few small pieces of flat stock so I couldn't make the linkage, but I am using bailing wire instead(just to see if it worked). I did have some tubing and round stock so I was able to make the arms. I will post a video once I get the flat stock and make the linkage.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Please post a vid of the completed mech. i am hoping to build something similar


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the end result.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

If you turn up the psi and put some boxing gloves on there, you might be able to score some loose candy.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I figure after Halloween, I could use it in an MMA match.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice placement is endless.
Good job, just make sure it isn't to close to tag someone....


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

PropBoy said:


> very nice placement is endless.
> Good job, just make sure it isn't to close to tag someone....


I have a small fence in between the TOT's and the prop. I do that for safety of the TOT and prop.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice action! Very nice indeed. Nice job.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> Nice action! Very nice indeed. Nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed! If you don't mind me asking, what is the throw on that cylinder and is it double or single action?

RandalB


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The cylinder is a double acting, 1.25 bore and 6" stroke.


----------

